# Painted Jig heads



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had so much trouble cleaning out the hook eyes of those painted jig heads that are used for Baits like Gulp Shrimp and such and was wondering what y'all used to clean out those little holes. I have tried the tips of other hooks but that may be a dangerous method if you are as big handed as I am! I could run that hook through my finger faster than it would go through that painted hook eye!

So what is the ultimate trick to opening up those hook eyes, guys???


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

they actually make tools for that.. not sold everywhere though. I use the hook method.. a little prick now and then wont kill ya!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've always done the same thing as you...hook tip of another jig.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The hook method should work fine. I just place the hook up to the painted part, adda little pressure, and wiggle it a bit.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Black drywall screw.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Before I take the jigs to the water I clean the eyes out at home. Just heat the tip of an ice pick and push it thru the hook eye.Of course if you get your jigs on the way to the water this method wont help. If the jigs are powder coated you can sure mess up your hook points. They use to make something called the jig buster but I couldn't find them anywhere. It wasn't that effective anyway.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i use a hook. 

if you don't want to do that, then use some needle-nose pliars and "pinch" the flat side of the eyelet in them, then slightly twist the jig head (pivot around the center of the eyelet). you'll crack the paint enough for it to fall off the eyelet (or peel it off), but the head paint will be fine.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I made an eye buster with an old pair of nail clippers. I filed a V-notch right at the end of thetop jaw. The V is close enough to the end of the jaw that it forms a sharp point with the end of the jaw. Stick the hook into the clippers and this sharp point busts the paint out.

I'll get mine out of the shop and take a photo and post it. It works great except on really tiny jigs like Ice fishing jigs.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually clean most of them out at the house with a small screw or nail,what ever in closest. Put em in a vise if your worried about sticking your finger.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Get the line clippers for flyfishing. Theres a built in hook eye cleaner on the non-business end. W-M has them.


----------

